# Was für ein Laptop als PG



## Eckart (5 Januar 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,
mein altes Laptop hat den Geist aufgegeben, also muss ein neues her.
könnt Ihr irgendetwas empfehlen bzw nicht empfehlen.(Kein Medion oder so einen Home-amateur Kram. Bislang hatte ich den Toshiba SatPro

folgendes wird installiert und muss problemlos funzen,
S5,  S7, Micro win, WinCC, Protool, Codesys, Div Analyser, und Interbus

Da es mit der seriellen Schnittstelle bei neuen Geräten nicht mehr soweit her ist, sehe ich z.zt ein Problem mit Protool (wie können die alten Ops betankt werden) mit Interbus und evtl mit Codesys  hat hier jemand Erfahrung vielleicht funzt ein USB-ser umsetzer.


----------



## repök (5 Januar 2007)

*FS Lifebook C1320D*

Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Alle Schnittstellen dran (COM1 für S5 !), kann man gut mit um.


----------



## zotos (5 Januar 2007)

Toshiba Tecra S3


----------



## Antonio (5 Januar 2007)

Dell Inspirion 6400.
Wenn's neu geliefert wird, einmal komplett formatieren, dann läuft er Schnell und Stabil


----------



## pjoddi (5 Januar 2007)

*Jupp, Dell*

Jo, hab mir damals (vor 1,5 Jahren) auch ein Dell gekrallt, Latitude D505, mit serieller Schnittstelle.(war damals das einzige, welches die noch hatte)
Habs auch als erstes platt gemacht und neu aufgesetzt, seit dem läuft er stabil.
Kämpfe aber schon seit 2 Monaten mit mir selbst, die Zeit ist reif:

*ein neues muss her!!*:-D


----------



## nade (5 Januar 2007)

Wie sieht es aus mit PCMCIA Schnittstellenkarten?
Die gibt es auch als Serielle Adapter. Und sind auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Januar 2007)

Markus hat hier vor einem Jahr auch schon mal einen Thread zu diesem Thema losgetreten: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6443.


----------



## Ralle (5 Januar 2007)

HP nw8440

Sag mal S7 und Interbus, hat sich früher immer gebissen, geht das nu?


----------



## thomass5 (5 Januar 2007)

*S7 + Interbus*

Hallo,

S7 mit Interbus geht eigentlich ganz gut. Hatte noch keine Probleme die auf die Kombination zurückzuführen wären(weder auf dem Rechner noch in der Steuerung). Lediglich verschiedene Softwarestände Interbus mit denen die Anlagen prog. wurden bringen mich gelegentlich zum verzweifeln:twisted:.Z.Z. bin ich auch auf der Suche nachnem neuen "alten Laptop" für S5 solche "alten" Prog. welcher einen funktionierenden Akku:sb12::sb12:und ne serielle Schnittstelle hat.
Thomas


----------



## nade (5 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> HP nw8440
> 
> Sag mal S7 und Interbus, hat sich früher immer gebissen, geht das nu?



Interbus sagt mir so nicht könnte aber evtl das selbe Problem sein wie Ets3 für EIB und die Step7. Die Datenbank von Step7 in den Prozessen ausschalten und danach gehts.


----------



## SIMajo (5 Januar 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit PCMCIA Schnittstellenkarten?
> Die gibt es auch als Serielle Adapter. Und sind auch nicht so teuer.


PCMCIA-Adapter kostet zwar mehr, man kann aber mit voller Geschwindigkeit auf den Bus zugreifen, außerdem kann man seriell nicht alles machen, gerade wenn es in die Antriebstechnik geht.

Trotzdem würde ich immer darauf schauen, dass der rechner noch eine serielle Schnittestelle hat, man weiß nie...
In unserer Fima haben wir einen Ausrüstervertrag mit Fujitsu Siemens-Notebooks, in meinem Fall ein Lifebook C1320. Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. Ein Dell ist aber auch etwas feines. 

Wichtig nur: PCMCIA, serielle Schnittstelle, ausreichend RAM (1Gig aufwärts) - der Rest nach Wunsch und Geschmack.


----------



## Maxl (6 Januar 2007)

Wir setzen seit 8 oder 9 Jahren auf HP. Hab vor Weihnachten ein neues bekommen (17", 2GB Ram, Core2Duo). Hat noch 1 PCMCIA-Slot, keine RS232, kein LPT - jedoch hat bei uns jeder 1 oder 2 USB/RS232-Adapter. (für PnozMulti, Umrichter, Sicherheits-Lichtschranken, usw.)

Unangenehmer ist der Umstand, dass kein LPT-Port mehr vorhanden ist, da die Profibus-Konfigurator-Software für ABB-Roboter nach wie vor einen Parallelport-Dongle voraussetzt.

Als Online-Schnittstelle für S7 ist in jedem Fall die PCMCIA-Karte wegen der Geschwindigkeit dem RS232-Adapter vorzuziehen. Alternativen wären evtl. ein NetLink/Pro oder NetLink/USB von Deltalogic.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## zotos (6 Januar 2007)

Eckart schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> mein altes Laptop hat den Geist aufgegeben, also muss ein neues her.
> könnt Ihr irgendetwas empfehlen bzw nicht empfehlen. Kein Medion oder so einen Home-amateur Kram. Bislang hatte ich den Toshiba SatPro
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mit Deinem Toshiba zufrieden warst: Das Tecra S4 hat sowohl eine Parallel wie eine Serielle Schnittstelle. 
Die liste der Vorteile ist sehr lang. 
Hier die Nachteile vom Preis mal abgesehen: die RS232 ist mechanisch etwas tief im Gehäuse das klappt nicht mit jedem Stecker... das lässt sich aber lösen. Und die Festplatte ist eine besondere SATA von Toshiba was bei einem Ersatz teuer wird.


----------



## godi (6 Januar 2007)

Ich habe mir jetzt den Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook E 8210 zugelegt.
Ist echt ein tolles Ding. Hat auch noch serielle und paralelle Schnitstelle drauf.


----------



## nade (6 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit Deinem Toshiba zufrieden warst: Das Tecra S4 hat sowohl eine Parallel wie eine Serielle Schnittstelle.
> Die liste der Vorteile ist sehr lang.
> Hier die Nachteile vom Preis mal abgesehen: die RS232 ist mechanisch etwas tief im Gehäuse das klappt nicht mit jedem Stecker... das lässt sich aber lösen. Und die Festplatte ist eine besondere SATA von Toshiba was bei einem Ersatz teuer wird.



Was heißt besondere SATA? 
2,5" SATA sind preislich nicht wirklich teurer. Bei SATA 2 auch nichtmehr wirklich, bis auf das die Größen nach letztem Stand vor fast einem Jahr bei 80 Gb aufhört. Ok für 80Gb SATA ca 80€ ist gegenüber einer 3,5" Festplatte natürlich nicht gerade billig.
Zumal entweder krepiert die Festplatte in der Garantiezeit oder dann wenn man sich eh ein neues Gerät kaufen will also von daher...
Optional wie sieht es mit Geräten die eine Dockingstation angeschlossen bekommen können aus?


----------



## zotos (6 Januar 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Was heißt besondere SATA?



besondere Toshiba SATA  die Anschlüsse sind anderst als bei normalen 2,5" SATA. Die Fahren die Festplatte auch in eine Parkposition wenn erschütterungen auftreten (melden das auch in einem Popup fenster).

Wir haben für die Tecras auch Dockingstations im einsatz.


----------



## crash (7 Januar 2007)

Hallo
also ich habe ein DELL Latitude Notebook und werde mir in den nächsten Wochen auch wieder ein neues Notebook von DELL bestellen.
Es wird wohl ein Latitude D820 werden mit serieller Schnittstelle und was man sonst noch so braucht.

http://commerce.euro.dell.com/dells...r&l=de&s=depad&store=depad&sbc=depadlatit&v=d


----------



## ollibolli (7 Januar 2007)

Hab mir vor kurzem ein Maxdata Pro 8100 IWS mit 2G Arbeitsspeicher zugelegt. Besonderheiten sind, dass das Ding noch eine serielle und parallele Schnittstelle hat. Läuft super und bin sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2007)

crash schrieb:


> Hallo
> also ich habe ein DELL Latitude Notebook und werde mir in den nächsten Wochen auch wieder ein neues Notebook von DELL bestellen.
> Es wird wohl ein Latitude D820 werden mit serieller Schnittstelle und was man sonst noch so braucht.
> 
> http://commerce.euro.dell.com/dells...r&l=de&s=depad&store=depad&sbc=depadlatit&v=d


 
Das funzt gut für Siemens Step 7.
Habe ich eben gerade eines hier.
Nervig halt as kein 17 Zoll und die grafik ist so naja.
Wenn du ganzen Tag mit arbeiten willst kann ich dir Rat geben besten Display und beste Grafikkarte zu bestellen.


----------



## crash (9 Januar 2007)

@Maxi: Danke für den Rat. Das habe ich sowieso vor 

Speicher :2GB
Proz: Dual Core min 2GHz
Grafik:[FONT=arial,helvetica][FONT=arial,helvetica][FONT=arial,helvetica]15,4" WUXGA (1920 x 1200) nVidia
Docking Station
WLAN
Bluetooth
DVD+/-RW
usw. usw. usw.


[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AndyPed (10 Januar 2007)

@crash und Maxi

Wir haben schon länger die D Gerneration von Dell im einsatz.
D800/D810 und jetzt aktuell D820.
Die Teile funktionieren super.
Bei der Grafikkarte haben wir auch immer auf eine gute geachtet.
Momentan betreibe ich mein D810 an einem zusätzlichen 19 Zoll TFT.
WinCC Flexible dankt die das 
Man kann super damit arbeiten.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Kamania (10 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch seit längerem auf der Suche nach nem neuen Notebook. Habe mir so ziemlich das Dell Inspiron 9400 ausgeguckt. Grund: das 17" WUXGA und die hohe Performance zu nem guten Preis. Das einzige was mich stört ist der fehlende Serielle und PCMCIA. 
Weis nich, bin mit meinem jetztigen auch ohne Serielle Schnittstelle ausgekommen (USB Adapter). Denke zusätzlich noch über die Anschaffung des ACCON-NetLink-USB nach. Da dürfte es doch kaum zu Schwierigkeiten kommen, oder?
15" wäre mir bei meinem nächsten zu klein, nervt mich jetzt schon ziemlich...

Grüßle
Kamania


----------



## vollmi (10 Januar 2007)

Kamania schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auch seit längerem auf der Suche nach nem neuen Notebook. Habe mir so ziemlich das Dell Inspiron 9400 ausgeguckt. Grund: das 17" WUXGA und die hohe Performance zu nem guten Preis.




Ich bin ebenfalls bei einem 17" WUXGA hängengeblieben.
JET M570U
Sind zwar ziemlich schwer, aber dafür hat man wirklich sein Büro dabei, vorher hab ich immer noch n zweiten Monitor auf den Bau geschleppt um auch anständig in den Datenbanken arbeiten zu können.

Die Wide haben ausserdem den vorteil des vollständigen Zahlenblocks auf der Seite.

Beim Jet ist wenigstens eine Serielle Schnittstelle noch eingebaut. Leider kein PCMCIA mehr, nur noch ExpressCard slot. Ich hoffe Siemens bringt bald ne passende MPI Karte dafür raus.

mfG René


----------



## ollibolli (10 Januar 2007)

Kamania schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auch seit längerem auf der Suche nach nem neuen Notebook. Habe mir so ziemlich das Dell Inspiron 9400 ausgeguckt. Grund: das 17" WUXGA und die hohe Performance zu nem guten Preis. Das einzige was mich stört ist der fehlende Serielle und PCMCIA.
> Weis nich, bin mit meinem jetztigen auch ohne Serielle Schnittstelle ausgekommen (USB Adapter). Denke zusätzlich noch über die Anschaffung des ACCON-NetLink-USB nach. Da dürfte es doch kaum zu Schwierigkeiten kommen, oder?
> ...


 

Hallo Kamania,

ich habe das 9400er privat. Eigentlich ein tolles Gerät. Was du aber beachten solltest. Das Ding ist ein echter Trümmer. Ist nicht gerade leicht. Was positiv ist, ist die Akkulaufzeit mit dem großen Akku (ca. 6Std.). 

Gruß OlliBolli


----------



## man_of_luck (12 Januar 2007)

Habe seit 'nem Jahr Dell Latitude D810, kann nur  weiterempfehlen, funktionieren einwandfrei.

MfG

man_of_luck


----------



## clint (8 Februar 2007)

*Dell D820*

Wir haben ca. 20 Dell D820 die laufen top und haben sogar noch ne serielle Schnittstelle!


----------



## Igel (25 Februar 2007)

kann das Dell D820 nur empfehlen, mit WXGA....sehr schön und stabil!


----------



## Jelly (26 Februar 2007)

*Terra*

hi!

ich hab da auch noch wenig Ahnung, welche NB ich kaufen soll. muss mir aber in den nächsten tagen eine zulegen! hab nun ein TERRA von Wortmann angeboten bekommen? kennt ihr das? was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## crash (26 Februar 2007)

Jepp! Dell D820 läuft einwandfrei


----------

